# Happy Birthday PETE!!!



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

*It's Pete's birthday!!!*










Best wishes for a wonderful birthday and a year of health, happiness and success!

Mezzaluna


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Feliz Cumpleanos!!!
Pan


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Have a beer on me Pete! Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Happy birthday man thank you for being part of ChefTalk!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

You may be old, but you're still one of the coolest ChefTalkers!!

Happy Day!!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Ahhh 1970... I remember it well! That was the year Pete was born. Look at some of the things that have happened on that day:
1964 Teamsters negotiate 1st national labor contract
1965 Rock group Who releases 1st album "I Can't Explain"
1967 Super Bowl I: Green Bay Packers-35, KC Chiefs-10 in LA
1969 Nuclear test at Pacific Ocean
and Soyuz 5 launched by Soviet Union
1970 Republic Biafra separates from Nigeria
1971 George Harrison releases "My Sweet Lord"
1972 Heavyweight Joe Frazier KOs Terry Daniels
1973 4 Watergate burglars plead guilty in federal court
Gene Shalit joins Today Show panel
Pope Paul VI has an audience with Golda Meir at Vatican
Pres Nixon suspends all US offensive action in N Vietnam
1974 "Happy Days" premieres on ABC
Such a day as this should be worth a celebration. Have a birthday beer Pete, on Botanique:beer:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Happy birthday, Pete! For you, another year of health, wealth and wine!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Happy birthday Pete,

Your such an important part of cheftalk.I hope you have a great day and Wonda takes good care of you.  

Peace
CC


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Well, it is 4pm and I will be getting off of work soon. Wanda is making a "nice" dinner, not sure what. I guess my brother and his girlfriend are coming up from Madison, though I am not suppose to know that. It's a surprise! :lol: 
So we will eat and drink and spend the evening playing boardgames. A nice, relaxing, laid back evening. It will be great!!!!

And thanks for all the birthday greetings and wishes. You guys are the best!!!!:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Happy Birthday Pete!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

1970???? Pete, you have so much wisdom for such a young fella!


----------

